
Find out how many users/repos Github has by a simple search - vashishthajogi
https://github.com/search?q=%40a&ref=searchresults&type=Users
======
wldlyinaccurate
It seems to work with @{any letter}. Can anybody explain to me how GitHub is
interpreting this search term?

~~~
pearjuice
It does not work with @{any letter}. Try @b or @x - they will search for
content by user 'b' ([http://github.com/b](http://github.com/b)) and user 'x'
([http://github.com/x](http://github.com/x)).

------
petercooper
Sorting by "Least recently joined" is interesting. The GitHub team are all
there, naturally, but I'm intrigued what "tater" is about. Yehuda Katz is
famously user ID 4 but tater shows up as user 611789 through the API.

Other than that, the first 10 pages or so are a real who's who of the Ruby
scene in 2007-2008 :-)

~~~
tommorris
Woop. 140th person to join GitHub.

Back then you pretty much had to be invited by a Ruby/Rails person. I got in
by submitting a patch to Dr Nic. :)

~~~
petercooper
See, I'm not entirely sure about this date ordering stuff.. because I'm around
#80 by that method, but if I use the API, I'm #118. Try
[http://caius.github.io/github_id/](http://caius.github.io/github_id/) to see
what your actual user ID is, as I think it's more truthful.

------
pearjuice
So how does this work? From the search its cheat sheet:

"@defunkt Get all repositories from the user defunkt."

Seeing as there _is_ a user called "a:
([http://github.com/a](http://github.com/a)) but he doesn't have a single line
of code, no repositories and no active issues either; the search breaks
somehow and returns the repository, issue and code (LOC?) count of ALL people.

For example trying it with "@b" (or any existing user after the at-sign) does
yield the correct results (the respective counts for user b:
[http://github.com/b](http://github.com/b)). Trying it with someone with no
repositories, code and issues OR a user which does not exist
(@thisuserdoesnotexist) results in the same behavior.

~~~
arcatek
@a is probably an alias for @all
([https://github.com/search?q=%40all&type=Users&ref=searchresu...](https://github.com/search?q=%40all&type=Users&ref=searchresults)).

[edit 1] @everybody seems to return every user

[edit 2] @everything seems to return ... everything.

[edit 3] @qdfhsdfjsdqjrekle seems to return everything. Ok. It's a bug. :>

~~~
pearjuice
No, they are specifically searching for content by @{username} - refer to the
cheat sheet on the search page. @{non-existent-username-or-user-with-no-
activity} triggers this behavior.

------
weavie
Wow. Its good to see Linus takes the occasional day off :
[https://github.com/torvalds](https://github.com/torvalds)

~~~
yeukhon
off topic, but this:
[https://github.com/torvalds/linux/pull/50](https://github.com/torvalds/linux/pull/50)

~~~
julien_c
What is this?

------
lolwutf
In case this gets broken anytime soon, I see:

Repositories: 4,236,263

Code: 962,748,183

Issues: 5,952,195

Users: 4,472,663

~~~
roryokane
At this time (4:48 AM EST, 2013-10-11), minutes after Hacker News changed the
parent comment's timestamp from "1 hour ago" to "2 hours ago", these are the
updated values:

Repositories: 4,236,957

Code: 962,598,538

Issues: 5,953,084

Users: 4,473,412

So in a space of time probably equal to either 1.5 hours or 2 hours, the
numbers changed by these amounts:

Repositories: +694

Code: -149,645

Issues: +889

Users: +749

~~~
ttty
Repositories: 4,237,352

Code: 962,617,133

Issues: 5,953,624

Users: 4,473,778

~~~
nwh
Repositories: 4,237,870

Code: 962,651,473

Issues: 5,954,482

Users: 4,474,320

------
pstadler
This seems to be valid compared to numbers released in April 2013 [1]. GitHub
is growing fast.

[1] [https://github.com/blog/1470-five-
years](https://github.com/blog/1470-five-years)

------
rohanjon
This query is incorrect, because it doesn't include private repos and forks.
The headlines on this page
[https://github.com/search](https://github.com/search) are accurate. As of
this comment.

Search more than 4.3M Users

Search more than 8.8M Repositories

Search more than 18.7M Issues

------
ak47surve
BTW
[https://github.com/search?q=%40y&type=Users&ref=searchresult...](https://github.com/search?q=%40y&type=Users&ref=searchresults)
i.e. '@y' also gives similar results :)

------
a_chung
Assume this is going to disappear once they wake up in the US...

------
joshribakoff
If I search "@z" I get 13 repos. So why exactly do you think that searching
"@a" is yielding all repos?

------
misterdai
You could also get away with a search for created:>2007 Not really sure what
the "@" is doing.

------
roryoldershaw
So now you could scrape the name of every GitHub user and their email if it is
public.

~~~
roryoldershaw
Oh they rate limit and only allow access to the first 100 pages of results.
Well that is that idea out of the window :P You could probably get around 7000
of them max, barely a scratch.

~~~
misterdai
It'd take you about 48 days :) When I checked that ID of the most recent user
was 5663608. The github API will give you 5000 hits an hour if you
authenticate your requests. You'd have a load of "not founds" but working up
from 1 to 5663608 would get you every public user (no private accounts or
banned / deleted).

5663608 / 5000 = just under 48 days worth of non stop API harrasment... maybe
that explains why github keeps going down, someone is already trying this out
:P

